# odometer lights off/on



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

On my didital dash of my 1884 300ZXT the trip/odometer light sometimes doesn't come on.What are these wires connected to and where can I look for a bad connection.Thank-U, Jamie


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://z31.com/repairs/dash.shtml


----------



## jmcguire (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks z31.I will check it out.Regards, Jamie


----------

